# Sick Black Neon Tetra



## norfair86 (Oct 29, 2009)

About three months ago, I had a small ich problem in my freshwater tank. One of my black neon tetras was infected, and it also had an inflamed gill. I read that this was one of the symptoms of ich, so I treated it as such. I had the fish isolated in a goldfish bowl, raised the salinity of the water, and medicated the water for the recommended period of time. The fish seems otherwise healthy, but it's right gill is still bright red. The fish doesn't seem to be having any trouble breathing, and I haven't seen any white spots or any other symptoms, but I am weary of reintroducing the fish to the community tank. Does anyone know what this might be, or if it's just scarring or something like that? Thanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, norfair86!
Exactly how much salt did you add to the water, what medication did you add to the water, how long did you keep him in the salt bath?
I know that a salt/med combo can burn the gills of fish but you said his gill was red before the salt bath.
Not sure but if you answered the above questions I'm sure one of us will be able to help.
Once again, welcome.


----------

